# Best Pub that's (very) close to Manchester Piccadilly.



## King Biscuit Time (Jan 13, 2015)

I've got to change trains in Manchester later this week with a slightly annoyingly long gap. Can anyone suggest a pub I can get to within a couple of minutes to while away an hour or so? If they do food, so much the better.


----------



## weepiper (Jan 13, 2015)

The Castle. Someone who's been to Manchester more than once will be along shortly to tell you exactly where that is but it's an easy walk from Piccadilly


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 13, 2015)

There's also amazing FREE buses that buzz about all day if you want to go slightly  further.


----------



## Espresso (Jan 13, 2015)

If you like real ales and imported interesting beer The Port St Beer House is good. Don't think they do food, though. 
Depending on which line you are on and the flexibility of your ticket, get off at Deansgate and cross the road to The Knott Bar. Great food and beer in there.


----------



## killer b (Jan 13, 2015)

All the pubs that are very close to the station are a bit grim, but Manchester's trendy northern quarter is only a short walk away. The port street beer house and the castle are both good, but lacking in food - I'd go to the soup kitchen, which does really nice food in a canteen style (so not that expensive either).


----------



## Glitter (Jan 13, 2015)

I like the Brunswick on the main road. It's nicer in the summer when you can sit outside though.


----------



## eightball (Jan 13, 2015)

Glitter said:


> I like the Brunswick on the main road. It's nicer in the summer when you can sit outside though.



It's called the B-Lounge these days.  I quite like it, good enough to wait an hour for a train in and they do food too.  And the nearest pub to Piccadilly station iirc.


----------



## The Boy (Jan 13, 2015)

Nobody mentioned popping into This n That yet?


----------



## killer b (Jan 13, 2015)

Where's This n That? I've never even heard of it...


----------



## The Boy (Jan 13, 2015)

killer b said:


> Where's This n That? I've never even heard of it...



It's a curry cafe, so not even remotely on topic .

Well worth a visit though - canteen style so will leave plenty of time for a beer at the station, stopover dependent.


----------



## killer b (Jan 13, 2015)

oh, is that the cheap place someone was telling me about? been meaning to check it out...


----------



## The Boy (Jan 13, 2015)

killer b said:


> oh, is that the cheap place someone was telling me about? been meaning to check it out...



Quite possibly.  It's one of the things I miss when I get 'homesick' for Manchester.


----------



## lazythursday (Jan 13, 2015)

There are still about half a dozen cheap curry cafes (there were loads when I first worked in the NQ in the early 90s) - best known is This 'n' That but my favourite by far is the Marharba on Back Piccadilly. 

I think I'd have to say Port St Beer House is the best for drinking nearby (Castle perhaps a bit far in an hour?) although I do loathe those beardy wankers. Jolly Angler is a lovely little pub just up the road but don't think it opens till 5 or 6.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 13, 2015)

Does Monroe's still exist?


----------



## kwaimaisabai (Jan 13, 2015)

The Bulls Head isn't bad.  Follow the signs downstairs for the Metrolink.  Go out the doors and you'll see it.


----------



## diond (Jan 13, 2015)

The micro bar in the Arndale. 

http://whatpub.com/pubs/MAN/9751/micro-bar-manchester-city-centre

Plus you can grab something to eat from any one of the dozens of different food stalls there.


----------



## chilango (Jan 13, 2015)

Is the Star & Garter still going? Went to many a punk/hc gig there back in the late 90s and early 00s.

Across the road from Piccadilly's back door back then.


----------



## Boppity (Jan 13, 2015)

The Boy said:


> It's a curry cafe, so not even remotely on topic .
> 
> Well worth a visit though - canteen style so will leave plenty of time for a beer at the station, stopover dependent.


Where might I find this place I've recently started working in Manchester so I'm intrigued!


----------



## killer b (Jan 13, 2015)

It is, but it's only a nighttime venue. Under threat of closure in the Piccadilly redevelopment...


----------



## lazythursday (Jan 13, 2015)

Boppity said:


> Where might I find this place I've recently started working in Manchester so I'm intrigued!


It's on the amusingly named Soap St just off Thomas St. Two mins walk from the Arndale in backstreets. Next door to Trof which is here:

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place...1s0x487bb1b897708bbd:0x7731ea6f6b6543f1?hl=en


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jan 13, 2015)

kwaimaisabai said:


> The Bulls Head isn't bad.  Follow the signs downstairs for the Metrolink.  Go out the doors and you'll see it.



http://thebullsheadpiccadillymanchester.co.uk

https://plus.google.com/108808094193086687712/about?hl=en&gl=uk


Menu:  http://thebullsheadpiccadillymanchester.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/Menu-Pages-1-and-2.pdf

pretty good for what you've asked about - closest to the Station I reckon - meeting point for previous Urban meetups as it is so close to the station


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 13, 2015)

The Boy said:


> Quite possibly.  It's one of the things I miss when I get 'homesick' for Manchester.


Aye it's on Soap Street between piccadilly and shude hill.


----------



## Espresso (Jan 13, 2015)

I like the sound of This n That. Nest time I'm in Manchester I'll seek it out. Thank you, my fellow Urbs.


----------



## emanymton (Jan 13, 2015)

Maybe a bit far but Matt and Phreads. Last time I was there if you orderd two alcohol drinks you got a free pizza. You might need two people as well though.


----------



## JTG (Jan 13, 2015)

I can't remember but I've always used moose as my substitute for the Rough Guide to Mancunia and she's never let me down


----------



## moose (Jan 13, 2015)

chilango said:


> Is the Star & Garter still going? Went to many a punk/hc gig there back in the late 90s and early 00s.
> 
> Across the road from Piccadilly's back door back then.


Just about to close, but whilst the gigs are excellent, the pub is terrible and doesn't do food.

Bulls Head, as mentioned up the thread is the closest that's ok, but not so much if you're a veggie - food is large and meaty, generally. Beer's nice though, and you meet a few 'characters'  Last time we had an Urban meet there, an old boy took a shine to me because I was using a zippo, and nipped home to find one from his collection to give me as a gift! I still have it  
If you have more time, the grab a butty from the station and walk with it to the Castle, and fill up with excellent beer.


----------



## JTG (Jan 13, 2015)

moose said:


> Just about to close, but whilst the gigs are excellent, the pub is terrible and doesn't do food.
> 
> Bulls Head, as mentioned up the thread is the closest that's ok, but not so much if you're a veggie - food is large and meaty, generally. Beer's nice though, and you meet a few 'characters'  Last time we had an Urban meet there, an old boy took a shine to me because I was using a zippo, and nipped home to find one from his collection to give me as a gift! I still have it
> If you have more time, the grab a butty from the station and walk with it to the Castle, and fill up with excellent beer.


Last time I took moose's advice on drinking holes near Piccadilly I ended up meeting two lunatic Man United fans from Norway and having a drug addled day out in Stockport with them


----------



## Espresso (Jan 13, 2015)

JTG said:


> Last time I took moose's advice on drinking holes near Piccadilly I ended up meeting two lunatic Man United fans from Norway and having a drug addled day out in Stockport with them



I've had many a mental weekend with random Norwegian Man U fans in Manchester. 
Norwegians are hardcore loony over-imbibers and all round bananananas bonkers people to party with, I've decided. Good job Norway is too expensive for mere mortals like me to go to, because if I did I'd be dead in a weekend.


----------



## killer b (Jan 13, 2015)

its too expensive for norwegians too, hence why they go a bit mental when they're visiting places where you don't need to take out a mortgage to buy a pint...


----------



## moose (Jan 14, 2015)

We had a Norwegian come to one of our away matches at Colne. He got so giddy on cheap clubhouse beer, he whipped his clothes off and streaked cross the pitch, and ended up on the Sex Offenders' Register.


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 14, 2015)

Port street beer house- great selection of beers but a lot of beards
Castle- less beards less beers but some of the bar staff dress like Victorians . Never been the same since the refurb imo
Bulls head - pleasantly surprised by the beer selection , no beards but less atmosphere .


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 14, 2015)

JTG said:


> Last time I took moose's advice on drinking holes near Piccadilly I ended up meeting two lunatic Man United fans from Norway and having a drug addled day out in Stockport with them


This is what most man utd supporters are reduced to these days


----------



## Cribynkle (Jan 14, 2015)

The39thStep said:


> Port street beer house- great selection of beers but a lot of beards
> Castle- less beards less beers but some of the bar staff dress like Victorians . Never been the same since the refurb imo
> Bulls head - pleasantly surprised by the beer selection , no beards but less atmosphere .



Just don't go to the Bulls Head if it's a Man City match day - possibly Utd too - it gets heaving


----------



## The Boy (Jan 14, 2015)

Espresso said:


> I like the sound of This n That. Nest time I'm in Manchester I'll seek it out. Thank you, my fellow Urbs.



Not that I'm the sort of oddball who plans trips around what is being served in my favourite eateries, but on Tuesdays they have cabbage on the menu.  Well worth it .


----------



## The Boy (Jan 14, 2015)

killer b said:


> its too expensive for norwegians too, hence why they go a bit mental when they're visiting places where you don't need to take out a mortgage to buy a pint...



Aren't their off-licences state owned too?


----------



## lazythursday (Jan 14, 2015)

The39thStep said:


> Port street beer house- great selection of beers but a lot of beards
> Castle- less beards less beers but some of the bar staff dress like Victorians . Never been the same since the refurb imo
> Bulls head - pleasantly surprised by the beer selection , no beards but less atmosphere .



This is a good summary. Though in the case of the Castle, the further we go in time from the refurb the more it seems to be returning to a decent pub. Victorian barman significantly friendlier and less attitude than the Port St Beards.


----------



## moose (Jan 15, 2015)

The Boy said:


> Aren't their off-licences state owned too?


Not been in one for a while, but they used to be like jewellery shops - one bottle of liquor displayed beautifully in each subtly-lit glass case, security on the door.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 15, 2015)

The Boy said:


> Aren't their off-licences state owned too?


Sweden's are


----------



## lighterthief (Jan 15, 2015)

moose said:


> Not been in one for a while, but they used to be like jewellery shops - one bottle of liquor displayed beautifully in each subtly-lit glass case, security on the door.


And you used to have to take a ticket and wait for your number to be called.  Not any more though - they're just like a large version of a Waitrose wine department now.  You won't get very much at all for under 100 NOK a bottle (roughly 10 quid), but they do IMO stock a good selection and the staff are usually knowledgeable.  Annoyingly short opening hours though!

The only wine monopoly I visited over the border in Sweden arranged the wine by price rather than country


----------

